# Any watch experts? - Kingcutter! -*UPDATE*



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I may have been very foolish and done something i never normally do but a guy walks into my office works for Eugene Renard(who?)

Gives me his business card and a magazine tells me he has just done a sponsorship deal with Sunseeker and he has a left over watch. While in the office i look up his company website and ring them to confirm he's an employee which they duly did.

you know where i'm going with this don't you 

anyhoo bloody nice looking watch chronograph and i happen to be in the market for a new watch original box all pukka comes with 5 year gurantee

he wanted Â£250 but i beat him down to Â£160 - have i been mugged?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

edited as i didnt read the the post correctly :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I may have been very foolish and done something i never normally do but a guy walks into my office works for Eugene Renard(who?)
> 
> Gives me his business card and a magazine tells me he has just done a sponsorship deal with Sunseeker and he has a left over watch. While in the office i look up his company website and ring them to confirm he's an employee which they duly did.
> 
> ...


Like one of these for 199 euros?

http://www.ck-uhrenshop.de/index.html?eugene_renard.htm

Well I suppose they can't ply their trade in Motorway Services these days. :wink:

But it looks alright. And if you like it then that's the main thing.

ps Eugene Reynard sounds like he might be Julian Clary's personal astrologer - or should it be horlogier :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sounda like the guys that used to stop you by the side of the road in their BMW coupes selling 'left-over' watches.

By the look of it, you only paid about Â£30 over the odds for it. Good job you didn't pay Â£250.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh well he chucked in an extended warranty so hopefully that's worth Â£30


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Oh well he chucked in an extended warranty so hopefully that's worth Â£30


 :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Oh well he chucked in an extended warranty so hopefully that's worth Â£30


Out of interest, what car did he arrive in Digi?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Volvo S70


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Taxi for Digi!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have a one-off, specially comissioned piece of art you can buy off me cheaply, if you like? :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Taxi for Digi!!


Could have been worse as has been said.

I went through a stage of getting approached in petrol stations by dodgy blokes trying to sell speakers that had been 'over-ordered' - very nearly bought some once. 

'If it's too good to be true then it probably is.'


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Like i said i never normally do things like this but hey i needed a new one and it is a very nice watch.

so not too bothered


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

r1 said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Taxi for Digi!!
> ...


Yep - they were doing the rounds for a while about eight years ago. Seemed like I went through a stage where I couldn't go anywhere without being asked. Some even placed adverts in Loot, so that they'd then show you a copy to 'prove' how much they should be.

"Yeah - selling for Â£1800 in Loot, but you can have them for Â£400 as we've got to get rid of them before we get back to the depot"


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh dear

Sorry to say it's worth about 50 quid if that,you should have sent me an im before you bought try and sell it on ebay. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Sorry to say it's worth about 50 quid if that,you should have sent me an im before you bought try and sell it on ebay. :?


I was going to but you wern't online

hey ho.

bugger i can't flash it around at Gaydon now! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thing is, Digi, watches are totally subjective. If you think its worth Â£160 (and you must have done, if you parted with it) then it IS worth Â£160...

So you haven't been had.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear
> ...


Flash it with pride Digi.

I like the look of it.

At least the bloke who sold it to you _wasn't_ in a BMW coupe. :wink:



Kell said:


> Sounda like the guys that used to stop you by the side of the road in their BMW coupes selling 'left-over' watches.


...and you do probably tend to get a better class of hawker in a Volvo.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear
> ...


He only likes watches i woldn't go as far to say he's an expert he simply wastes alot of money on items that tell the time, Infact i would go as far to say what you may of lost on this watch Kingcutter has lost 10x's this amount over time. :wink:
At the end of the day you were happy to pay that price so you must like it.
TBH i think its disgusting :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Jonah is right i am no expert looks like you got a real bargin.

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... D%26sa%3DG

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm not that bothered really i do like the watch, thanks Tim for your subjective view.

But i don't understand the :lol: :lol: :lol:

it was your link Kingcutter :?



> *Men's - Â£ 845.00*
> 
> The Eugene Renard Steel Chronograph is a modern and stylish sports timepiece has been made to endure the pace of a 21st century sporting lifestyle. The case and bracelet have been carefully crafted from a combination of brushed and brilliant polished solid stainless steel, and houses a robust Swiss chronograph movement. The striking combination of the steel case and bracelet and the midnight black dial makes the Renard Steel Chronograph the choice of the sports professional.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

It's a scam site you can buy those watches from the local fancy goods wholesalers then simply set up a website to make them look something there not ie Â£845.
As the home page says on the site you can only purchase them through there website,yet your seller said they retail for Â£250.
But hey don't forget i know nothing about watches. :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes but even i knew that he had probably payed over the odds and i dont even own a watch, well i do but the battery has gone so the phone suffices


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> But hey don't forget i know nothing about watches. :?


No. I know nothing about watches, hence i asked for your advice.

I'm not having a pop at you fella, i definately bow to your experience.

but i have the guys number and if i've been toasted, i'll be slightly pi$$ed

and i quote.

" The path of the righteous man is beset on
all sides by the inequities of the
selfish and the tyranny of evil
men. Blessed is he who, in the
name of charity and good will,
shepherds the weak through the
valley of darkness, for he is truly
his brother's keeper and the finder
of lost children. And I will
strike down upon thee with great
vengeance and furious anger those
who attempt to poison and destroy
my brothers. And you will know my
name is the Lord when I lay my
vengeance upon you."

:evil:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

> " The path of the righteous man is beset on
> all sides by the inequities of the
> selfish and the tyranny of evil
> men. Blessed is he who, in the
> ...


 [smiley=rifle.gif]

Seriously now, I NEVER buy anything from someone on the street.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

[/quote]

He only likes watches i woldn't go as far to say he's an expert he simply wastes alot of money on items that tell the time, Infact i would go as far to say what you may of lost on this watch Kingcutter has lost 10x's this amount over time. :wink:
At the end of the day you were happy to pay that price so you must like it.
TBH i think its disgusting :wink:[/quote]

:wink: Best I dont mention what I've just bought then :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I am going to waste some more at the end of the month,i have been invited to the UK launch of a new watch in Manchester.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> I am going to waste some more at the end of the month,i have been invited to the UK launch of a new watch in Manchester.


Yeah, I heard Swatch are bringing out an orange coloured one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Any watch experts?


Not me; I'm on Omega :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

HeHe!

Just sold it for Â£180 - don't you just love property developers :twisted:

Think i'll go for a beer tonight.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> HeHe!
> 
> Just sold it for Â£180 - don't you just love property developers :twisted:
> 
> Think i'll go for a beer tonight.


Bl**dy Estate Agents, they'll sell you any old cr*p!!!! :lol: :lol:  :wink:

So, you even manged to make a profit on it!? :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I bought a nice pair of his and hers gold Rolex last year. The bloke want 750,000 for them. After a bit of haggling got them for a mere 70,000.

Did I get a bargain?

PS: Currency Indonesian Rupea - so real cost approx Â£4 for the pair.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I bought a nice pair of his and hers gold Rolex last year. The bloke want 750,000 for them. After a bit of haggling got them for a mere 70,000.
> 
> Did I get a bargain?
> 
> PS: Currency Indonesian Rupea - so real cost approx Â£4 for the pair.


Pretty copies? :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Bl**dy Estate Agents, they'll sell you any old cr*p!!!! :lol: :lol:  :wink:
> 
> So, you even manged to make a profit on it!? :lol:


The way i figured it i don't generally regard myself as a mug  and i bought it, so i defo know there are more gullible people than me out there.

Thing is the first bloke i offered it to, fell over himself to buy, just gutted i didn't get more!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You can't con an honest man.


----------

